# Game 18: Miami Heat @ Denver Nuggets



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*









*Team Records*

*Miami Heat* 10 -6 *@* *Denver Nuggets* 8-9

*Time:* 9:00 PM ET Saturday, December 3, 2005
*TV:* Sun Sports, Altitude
*Location:* The Pepsi Center, Denver, CO

*Miami Heat*






































*Projected Miami Heat Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 55 Jason Williams 6-1 190 11/18/75 7 Florida 
*SG* - 3 Dwyane Wade 6-4 212 1/17/82 2 Marquette 
*SF* - 42 James Posey 6-8 215 1/13/77 6 Xavier 
*PF* - 40 Udonis Haslem 6-8 232 6/9/80 2 Florida 
*C* - 33 Alonzo Mourning 6-10 261 2/8/70 13 Georgetown 

*Miami Heat Reserves*​20 Gary Payton PG 6-4 180 7/23/68 15 Oregon State 
8 Antoine Walker F 6-9 245 8/12/76 9 Kentucky 
24 Jason Kapono SF 6-8 220 2/4/81 2 UCLA 
51 Michael Doleac C 6-11 262 6/15/77 7 Utah 
49 Shandon Anderson GF 6-6 210 12/31/73 9 Georgia 
25 Wayne Simien F 6-9 255 3/9/83 R Kansas

*Miami Heat Players Stats:*










*Miami Heat Head Coach:*








*Stan Van Gundy*

*Out of game due to Injuries*
32 Shaquille O'Neal C 7-1 325 3/6/72 13 LSU 

*------------------------------------------------------------*

*Denver Nuggets*










*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG * - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 Utah 
*SG* - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 Cincinnati 
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 Syracuse 
*PF* - 6 Kenyon Martin 6-9 240 12/30/77 Cincinnati 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 Eastern Michigan 
56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 California 
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 Oklahoma 
7 Greg Buckner SG 6-4 205 9/16/76 Clemson 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 Missouri 
8 Earl Watson PG 6-1 195 6/12/79 UCLA

*Denver Nuggets Players Stats:*










*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries*
31 Nene Hilario FC 6-11 260 9/13/82 None 
9 Bryon Russell GF 6-7 225 12/31/70 Long Beach State

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------*​
Heat Fans and Nuggets Fans get in! :banana: 

Heat fans you are more than welcomed to post your feelings, and thoughts regarding the game here! Good luck. :cheers: 

After suffering a disappointing loss agaisnt the Suns last night. I'm curious to see how the Nuggets come out. We will have Karl back and we will be playing at home. However the Heat are a great team, and no doubt will want to take it to us. I'm excpecting a good game, and a small upset by the Nuggets for the victory. My only real concern...who is going to check D Wade for us ?

Please add your thoughts and feedback. This is going to be a good game. :clap: :cheers: 

Let's go Nuggets!


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Is Melo playing for sure?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

DBurks2818 said:


> Is Melo playing for sure?


Anthony and Martin are questionable for tonights game. So I would say it will be a game time decision.

50/50 right now.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost game time!

Make predictions and add any insight as you can! I love reading the comments after the game. I'm going to go tune in to the game myself right now. See you all after it's over.

Lets go nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets win! :banana: :banana: :biggrin: :cheers: 

I'm so very happy right now! I will be posting more later.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So I must ask my normal round of Kenyon questions

What type of shots was Kenyon taking?
Who was Kenyon guarding?
How was his explosiveness and agressiveness?
Why the low rebounding numbers? Is he trying to save his legs and not jumping for rebounds again?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Back to tonight's win!

*Denver 101, Miami 99 * 

*Andre Miller* had a great game! happy to see Andre start to step it up on offense as of late. Even better though he had a nice all around game with 22 points 6 rebounds and 7 assists.


Early Boykins delivered with the game winning shot! Again showing his value for this Nuggets team.

Carmelo had a nice night shooting 50% for 23 points.

Camby was good, but just missed a double double scoring only 9 points. Yet he still brought down 12 rebounds.

*Box Score*


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> So I must ask my normal round of Kenyon questions
> 
> What type of shots was Kenyon taking?
> Who was Kenyon guarding?
> ...


Kenyon was again taking mostly jump shots. However he did seem to have some hops tonight and was able to finish some fast break plays. Obviously this guy at this point is a shell of what he once was. It's terrible to see. I truly hope he can turn things around.

Kenyon was guarding Haslem and A. Walker for the most part. I thought K-Mart did a decent job.

Kenyons explosiveness comes and goes it seems. His agressiveness wasn't anything K-Mart-esque. Again as I said he showed some power some explosiveness, but it's not the Kenyon of old anymore. At least not yet.

He seems to be playing much more flat footed IMO. So that's probably going to bring his rebounding down.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> Kenyon was again taking mostly jump shots. However he did seem to have some hops tonight and was able to finish some fast break plays. Obviously this guy at this point is a shell of what he once was. It's terrible to see. I truly hope he can turn things around.


The thing that frustrates me the most is the lack of real information from the Nuggets and Kenyon. They completely underplayed the seriousness of the procedure that he underwent and it appears from afar to this non-medical fan, that the Nuggets and Kenyon rushed his rehab.

Hopefully, things will improve enough for him this season that he can give the Nuggets what they need from him. However, at this point, I have no idea what to expect from my favorite NBA player.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> The thing that frustrates me the most is the lack of real information from the Nuggets and Kenyon. They completely underplayed the seriousness of the procedure that he underwent and it appears from afar to this non-medical fan, that the Nuggets and Kenyon rushed his rehab.
> 
> Hopefully, things will improve enough for him this season that he can give the Nuggets what they need from him. However, at this point, I have no idea what to expect from my favorite NBA player.


cpawfan, I so agree with you about the lack of information coming from the Nuggets organization, and Keyon's camp. Seems like they want to keep things that way for the time being. 

Right now nobody knows what's going on with Kenyon other than he is fighting soreness. That just doesn't add up.

By the way it must be tough for you to see Kenyon Martin as a shell of his former self. The sky was the limit for this guy. A great talent.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

23AirJordan said:


> cpawfan, I so agree with you about the lack of information coming from the Nuggets organization, and Keyon's camp. Seems like they want to keep things that way for the time being.
> 
> Right now nobody knows what's going on with Kenyon other than he is fighting soreness. That just doesn't add up.
> 
> By the way it must be tough for you to see Kenyon Martin as a shell of his former self. The sky was the limit for this guy. A great talent.


It is tough and I'm starting to believe Free Agency has cost him a season of his career. Using hindsight, I'd bet that if Kenyon wasn't a FA after the 03-04 season, he would have had surgery then on his knee. He didn't and then attempted to fight through a season of more pain with below average results. Based upon the way he is currently playing, I'm now expecting that next season will be the one in which the Nuggets will finally have the Kenyon they acquired.

So, my analysis is that the surgery would have caused a reduced season either way, but by delaying the surgery for a year, he actually lost a second season.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> It is tough and I'm starting to believe Free Agency has cost him a season of his career. Using hindsight, I'd bet that if Kenyon wasn't a FA after the 03-04 season, he would have had surgery then on his knee. He didn't and then attempted to fight through a season of more pain with below average results. Based upon the way he is currently playing, I'm now expecting that next season will be the one in which the Nuggets will finally have the Kenyon they acquired.
> 
> So, my analysis is that the surgery would have caused a reduced season either way, but by delaying the surgery for a year, he actually lost a second season.


Perfect analysis cpawfan.

Also whats important for the Nuggets to remember is that what ever they do this season. Don't play Kenyon if he doesn't seem healthy enough. The last thing they need is for Kenyon to reinjure his knee, and cost him more than another season maybe his entire career.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Game Pictures*


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

nice win!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

aizn said:


> nice win!


Yep It was! It sure was a good win for the Nuggets, and against a quality team.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*Kenyon Martin*:

His 12 foot jump shot is looking really good. Very suprising! He is almost a guarantee make from inside 8-12 feet!

I'm really happy to see that he has been working on his jumper, especially since his explosiveness is not here right now.

Earl B. had a big shot! Nugs played pretty great all game. They got up the game, but DWade look terrific too! Guy basically abused the Nuggets, but got into foul trouble.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Were any of u guys at the game? I was sitting in Cambyland. I booed Gary Payton once he stepped on the floor and then he made 2 shots in a row...lol....good game tho.


----------

